# How can insurance companies tell if u were online or not?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

If something happens God forbid, and no pax yet. Cant you just flat out deny it?

And this doesnt have anything to do with the Uber sticker right? Even if u have the sticker on, as long as ur offline, your personal insurance kicks in right?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dizie said:


> If something happens God forbid, and no pax yet. Cant you just flat out deny it?
> 
> And this doesnt have anything to do with the Uber sticker right? Even if u have the sticker on, as long as ur offline, your personal insurance kicks in right?


If it were me, I would deny that I was online. Unless the insurance company has a reason to suspect you were online and then subpoena Uber for records there wouldn't be a way for them to know.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Why does it matter whether online or off? You aren't doing rideshare without telling your insurance, are you? That would be insurance fraud, if you are lucky they will just drop you.


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

Or just get the proper insurance. Don't put your entire life on the line for Uber.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Why does it matter whether online or off? You aren't doing rideshare without telling your insurance, are you? That would be insurance fraud, if you are lucky they will just drop you.


Are they gonna reimburse me? Since I already fully paid the insurance before i started uber. 3 months more left in my policy.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

dizie said:


> Are they gonna reimburse me? Since I already fully paid the insurance before i started uber. 3 months more left in my policy.


You are the contractor, it is YOUR responsibility to have the correct insurance not theirs, why would they reimburse you for something you had to have anyway? Get in an accident and try that excuse, let us know how it goes.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> You are the contractor, it is YOUR responsibility to have the correct insurance not theirs, why would they reimburse you for something you had to have anyway? Get in an accident and try that excuse, let us know how it goes.


Not arguing here bro, just asking for advice, so chill.

I have already paid fully for insurance until november. All I'm asking is, if they drop me early, are they gonna reimburse me for the policy I have NOT used yet? (sept-nov worth of policy that I have already paid. and not yet used)

Anybody else done this before?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> You are the contractor, it is YOUR responsibility to have the correct insurance not theirs, why would they reimburse you for something you had to have anyway? Get in an accident and try that excuse, let us know how it goes.


Very well said.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dizie said:


> Not arguing here bro, just asking for advice, so chill.
> 
> I have already paid fully for insurance until november. All I'm asking is, if they drop me early, are they gonna reimburse me for the policy I have NOT used yet? (sept-nov worth of policy that I have already paid. and not yet used)
> 
> Anybody else done this before?


It's called a pro-rated return of unused premium. Of course you'll get a refund, but only after excessive cancellation and administration fees are attached.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah just got off the phone with them. They are going to charge me 60% fee, of my pro-rated refund. I think it's their way of discouraging people from cancelling and changing insurance companies.


----------



## RyanLatko-Insurance Agent (Aug 19, 2016)

The insurance company should pro rate the premium and return the money owed usually by check when a policy is cancelled. I think you might want to find a new insurance agent. In reference to Uber insurance, if you are not honest and something happens, the insurance company might not pay a claim. Plain and simple. I don't know about you but, I would not risk even $100 in savings if it meant that if you total your car the insurance company might not pay the claim. Then you are out a car and then will still have to keep making your payments to the bank. There are other options. Shop your insurance around or work with an Independent Agent like myself. But, that being said, if you want to risk it and lie, no one can stop you. Uber is the best thing since sliced bread, but remember some driver might total your car for you and then what?


----------

